

Vendor Prefixes are an implementation detail. CSS needs a jQuery. - chriseppstein
http://chriseppstein.github.com/blog/2012/02/08/standarding-incompatibilities/

======
earnubs
Super. So now on top of all the other junk people are putting into their sites
without thinking we'll have just one more addition. Soon we'll have websites,
if we don't already, that will import more junk than is actually in the
website.

All to make a gradient.

~~~
sli
The article was about native CSS, not imported libraries.

